# urgent request anyone being offered transfer to bristol. time to speak out



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ladies I have an urgent media request from the bbc.

Anyone who has been offered transfer to bristol and are experiencing long waiting times etc. Welsh speakers also sort.

Ladies now is the time to make a difference. I know its a sensetive subject but look what happened when I spoke out! It gained a second cycle for all.

Please pm me asap as this is very urgent and I can give u contact details


----------



## foxyroxie36 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Kara,

I'd love to BUT am very very distrustful of the media. As much as I am disgusted by my treatment by the Welsh NHS, I have funded one private cycle, and am on the verge of having to fund another as I am too old to wait.
I am concerned that the BBC would paint me as being rich because of my job ( I don't earn megabucks but have been able to afford the cycles) and I am also very worried that the media would spin a story such that 'Why should the NHS be funding those who could afford to pay anyway?'

Does that make sense? Basically I am being cowardly because I am worried about being painted in a bad light, let alone having the whole of Wales know that I am having IVF.

Is there any other way of getting the info out there?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

The bbc has always supported ivf and its campaign for more funded treatment. I had done a lot of work within the media, tv, radio and newspapers.
No worries thankfully the bbc found someone.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Forgot to say thank you for your post


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Still looking for someone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Anyone? We really this story out there


----------



## mrsvdb (Mar 22, 2012)

I have had a nightmare with iVF waited over 18 months for my first cycle which was unsucssful, never been offered IUI or on waiting list for it, then when I went to my local health board whilst waiting for cycle 2 told I cant have IUI as have already had IVF. Me and OH have unexplained infertility wehave been TTC for over 5 years, I rang today about 2nd IVF and told no idea when it will be, could be over 12 months. I asked about Bristol and its not an option as am waiting on 2nd round. Friends of mine who live in Bristol have had tests and been diagonised with male infertility and had a successfull round in time I have been on waiting list for second round.

Its so frustrating!!!


----------

